# Vegetables



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I am interested in adding in fresh vegetables to my dogs food. Which vegetables do your dogs like and how do you fix them?:ear:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Prior to our special diets, my guys loved raw carrots, and I know that some here give their guys potatoes & sweet potatoes.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*DITTO!!! RAW CARROTS!!!! LOVE THEM!!!* And my little piggy boy Austin even eats lettuce....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I cook with lots of fresh herbs and I can say that mine will not touch basil or parsley - I guess they smell too strong for them. But I know carrots is a favorite, as well as stringbeans - Marj temps her babies with Corn!!!
Laurie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> *DITTO!!! RAW CARROTS!!!! LOVE THEM!!!* And my little piggy boy Austin even eats lettuce....


My Oliver loves carrots as well! He eats parsley also----which I hear is suppose to help prevent tear stain????


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Sweet Potato-microwaved for a few minutes, cubed, and frozen. I feed the cubes straight out of the freezer as a treat or a few bites with her kibble.

Green Beans-steamed. I will freeze these too and give them to her as a treat or with her regular meal. Just a few small pieces in a day. 

Dusty also likes other vegetables-carrots, peas, etc, but I don't feed them on a regular basis.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've had good luck with carrots and green beans. I use fresh carrots and cook them in the crock pot with whatever dogfood I am making. This last dish was diced sirloin, red potatoes, carrots, and a little celery. I seasoned it with low sodium beef broth a dash of garlic powder and cumin. Gucci loves cumin!

I've fed her green beans before, steamed fresh ones.

She will also eat yellow squash, and yellow tomatos (they are low in acid, whereas the red ones aren't).

I am going to start introducing more veggies, so I'll let you know how it goes!

I put the fruit to the side of her meal, she usually eats around the fruit anyways, so I save her the trouble! ound: 

I should add, that she does NOT like sweet potatoes! I've tried them several times, because they are such a great source of nutrients and she wants NOTHING to do with them!  But I would surely try them! They are a great choice.

Kara


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I never thought about the crock pot. That would be an easy way to make some meals! I always thought that home cooking would take so long but not if some of the items can be made in the crock pot. I will definitely have to try that.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Carrots, peas, lima beans, green beans, cauliflower, corn, cucumbers, sweet potato...apples, cantaloupe, watermelon...no bananas for Rufus! He says banabas are yucky!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

My furry ones love to dig potatos from the garden & eat them. THey also love green beans, sugar snap peas, carrots. THey however do not like squash, broccoli, or cauliflower. THey do love watermelon & cantelope.

Tripp & Jax are oinkers!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Christy, that is so funny that Rufus says "no thanks" to bananas. There isn't much Brady won't eat, but he does not like bananas. Spits them right out!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I make like a chicken soup type stew . They love it - they will eat celery potatoes , green beans , yellow squash . zucchini. sweet potato and yams .. Carrots are the least favorite . Cosmo picks them out and then Ahnold will eat his .. I also add rice to it as a binder . They will eat parsley in small amounts . Fruits are a no no . Cosmo used to eat a little apple when he was a puppy but not now . Ahnold likes it he likes banana but it does not like him and as Donna would say it gives him the squirts .. It makes potty training tough so no fruit .. 
I do not give corn as it is high in sugar as are carrots ..
As I said before Cosmo used to be a fussy eater but not since Ahnold came - they both eat well and enjoy their food .


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> Christy, that is so funny that Rufus says "no thanks" to bananas. There isn't much Brady won't eat, but he does not like bananas. Spits them right out!


I thinkit's the texture too! He makes a face and spits it out LOL! So funny that Brady feels the same way!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Besides veggies, my guys also like apples and pears, when Daddy cheats & gives them some!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Both boys like carrots, green beans, and sweet potatos--they love lettuce as long as it has dressing on it. And because Cash has a poo eating problem they have both been getting a little side of pineapple with their dinners. Cash will sometimes leave his but Jasper loves the pineapple.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I thinkit's the texture too! He makes a face and spits it out LOL! So funny that Brady feels the same way!


Add Oliver to that group also!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lincoln also reject bananas. Must be the smell and the texture. He'll spit it out and then Scout will eat it. But Scout eats anything....even poop....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

anneks said:


> I am interested in adding in fresh vegetables to my dogs food. Which vegetables do your dogs like and how do you fix them?:ear:


I am SOOOOOOOO glad you asked this because it's been on my mind lately too. Thanks! I'll go back and read all the replies now.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie wrote: _"Marj temps her babies with Corn!!!"_

Hey!! I did that so I could get great pictures. They did come out pretty nicely, didn't they? LOL I am so mean.  lol

Crockpot - GREAT idea ! Kara, that is great that Guccigirl will eat all that stuff. Cosmosmom, I knew you make some kind of stew/soup for your guys. All great ideas! Thanks. I'm going to start cooking up some veggies for my boys too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj, lol - thats why I said tempting - I didnt think you had them eat it - haha


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Laurie wrote: _"Marj temps her babies with Corn!!!"_
> 
> Hey!! I did that so I could get great pictures. They did come out pretty nicely, didn't they? LOL I am so mean.  lol
> 
> Crockpot - GREAT idea ! Kara, that is great that Guccigirl will eat all that stuff. Cosmosmom, I knew you make some kind of stew/soup for your guys. All great ideas! Thanks. I'm going to start cooking up some veggies for my boys too.


Marj,

I am going to try to come up with as MANY crockpot dogfood recipes as I can! And maybe even publish it  If I'm going to go this homemade dogfood route, I might as well make it fun and possible profitable! lol

I can use the Hav-Forum dogs and name the recipes after them! lol, Like...

Sammy and Ricky's Pork and Corn Stew! hehe.

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LMBO !!!!! Now that would be cute ! AND a great idea, actually! 

I know there are supplements and vitamins dogs need... like bone meal and/or oils, plants, etc.... not sure what, but Maddie's mom, Jeanne, seems to be very knowledgeable in home-feeding her girl. There are some great groups on the web, too, with people that may have already done all this homework for you. Might be worth checking out!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I joined that Yahoo group.....but good gawd, there are 58479583 messages I have to sift through! LOL

I should really just post and ask the basics.

I know a vitamin supplement is in order, and dental care....but haven't heard much on the bone meal? What the heck is that? lol

I think some things are overcomplicated, IMO.....I mean, dogs in the wild didn't have access to salmon oil! lol, I'm NOT saying there aren't benefits...but we tend to get victimized by capitalism/commercialism in some ways. 

Kara


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

My guys love all the fruits and veggies we've ever given them. When they hear the cutting board coming out, they literally come running.

They're not crazy about pickles, but I don't think that really counts as a veggie! 

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I think in some ways you're right, Kara. There is likely no real need for ALL those supplements that we're pressured into buying for our dogs. There are the basic needs and anything beyond that is just ..... gravy, really! lol


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the ideas. I am making a list for the store now


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine will not eat veggies unless I squish them up and add them to their food. And they will try to pick them out sometimes. They do not like carrots and my other dogs ate bags of them. Kodi likes corn if I take it off the cob. He is getting a little more adventurous in his food tastings. He loves flounder. We just bread it and fry it ligtly, and he eats it up.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Flounder? I am going to have to try that one! I wonder if it can be cooked in a crock pot? LOL ound: 

I'm really surprised that Gucci likes Mexican food...Now, that one is pretty funny. I was afraid it would rip through her at the speed of light, but it didn't. Go figure?!

I've tried to give her bites of shrimp and crab, but she won't touch it...maybe flounder? That's a nice, mild one.....or mahi mah! 

Kara


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Sally likes almost all vegetables( ESpecially sweet corn ).and most fruits ( ESPECIALLY raspberries and cantelope ) I usually just save a few veggies from our meal and she gobbles them up.

David


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Bone meal is a source of calcium and phosphorous. I add it to the raw food I feed the girls to be sure that their calcium/phosphorous ratio is right and I do that because it says to in Dr. Ian Pitcairn's book. They also get a multi-vitamin each day.

I have begun to add veggies to the girls' food per the recommendation of the man who owns the company that I get the raw food from (Grandad's pet foods). I put frozen mixed veggies in the food processor and then mix it right in with the meat. The girls LOVE it and so far, no digestive issues.

Susan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Bone meal is a source of calcium and phosphorous. I add it to the raw food I feed the girls to be sure that their calcium/phosphorous ratio is right and I do that because it says to in Dr. Ian Pitcairn's book. They also get a multi-vitamin each day.
> 
> I have begun to add veggies to the girls' food per the recommendation of the man who owns the company that I get the raw food from (Grandad's pet foods). I put frozen mixed veggies in the food processor and then mix it right in with the meat. The girls LOVE it and so far, no digestive issues.
> 
> Susan


Another great idea! Thanks, Susan.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Bone meal is a source of calcium and phosphorous. I add it to the raw food I feed the girls to be sure that their calcium/phosphorous ratio is right and I do that because it says to in Dr. Ian Pitcairn's book. They also get a multi-vitamin each day.
> 
> Susan


Susan,

I am SO confused on Bone Meal. I'm running into alot of literature against it, I haven't read Pitcairn's book, but it is in my possession, so It will be next on the chopping block.

What brand do you use?

What are the lead and arsenic levels in it? (if any?)The link at the bottom has a PDF file from Pitcain's website with various bone meal manufacturers and the lead/mercury levels, which seem small? But I dont know how I feel about it. I must do more research! Maybe Dr. Pitcairn's book will explain it better. But the other books I've read so far, are telling me to RUN from words like "bone meal" or "meat meal"

Ugh.

Here's some research I have:

This bad dog food is cleaned up with the all-encompassing label of "meat-and-bone meal" and "by-products" on the outside of the bag.​
Have you heard of the "4 D's"? The "4 D's" encompass the kind of cattle that are sent to rendering plants: 








Dead 








Dying 








Diseased 








Disabled
When all of this putrid material comes to the rendering plant, it's put in a huge vat and shredded. It's then cooked at 220 to 270 degrees for 20 to 60 minutes. After it cools, the grease is skimmed off the top. This is "animal fat." The rest is pressed and dried. This is what's called "meat and bone meal" and "by-products" - otherwise known as bad dog food​​
This is why it is important that the bone meal source has been checked for these substances. It is often bone meal from other countries, less industrial, that can be used while bones from cattle in the US are often quite contaminated. This is one reason that you will find warnings on bone meal in garden supply centers, that it is not to be used in food. It is a little known fact that commercial pet foods use bones from US cattle & are often unacceptably high in lead.

*My Thoughts On Feeding Raw Meat Diets*

*by Dr. Pitcairn*

About 20 years ago, when I began to think for myself about the significance of nutrition in animal health, I realized that animals like dogs and cats in the natural state subsist entirely on raw food. This was enlightening to me.
Shortly after that, I read of Dr. Pottenger's work with cats on raw meat, bones and milk, in which he showed he could duplicate most of the common illness we see in cats clinically by feeding them cooked food. As I cast about for more information, I found much opinion but no veterinarians that had actually tried feeding raw meat to animals. As far as I could tell, they were saying the same thing that was told to me in school - that raw meat would cause disease, parasites and death. This apparently was not based on any scientific studies.
I do not remember when I began to suggest the feeding of raw meat myself but at some point I did. The result was unexpected. I found animals becoming more healthy even without other treatment. Indeed, I have frequently had the report that people find their animals become healthy when they make this change and diseases for which they were hoping to have treatment (on a waiting list) have disappeared. Since that time, other veterinarians have told me similar things about the use of raw meat. I do not have numbers but I think the veterinarians recommending raw meat in the US are in the hundreds.
My experience, albeit clinical and not based on studies, is that my patients have improved health on a raw diet. Furthermore, I have not seen significant parasite problems. It may be that the meat sources in this country are especially "clean" but I doubt it. I have read that the typical inspector spends 12 seconds examining a carcass. My thought at present is that dogs and cats, being carnivores by nature, are meant to eat raw meat and do not have a problem doing so. I readily admit the limitation of not doing statistical studies or careful evaluations, in terms of parasites, of these animals. However, I do feel the actual experience of recommending this feeding practice for 20 years does offer some evidence of the usefulness and safety of this practice.
_Should the diet by entirely raw meat?_ No, wild carnivore diets include the bones and organs as well as other parts of the body. Meat is too limited as a food source. We can make up for some of this deficiency by drawing on grains and vegetables and other supplements to make a diet sufficiently balanced.
_What about feeding just meat and bones?_ This is close to what is natural but not entirely. The wild animal also eats organs, skin, connective tissue and other parts. When we buy meat at a market and feed it raw, this is close but by no means is the meat fresh. It has been "aged" in a cooler for many days before shipping and then, of course, shipped to a market where it is sold. In addition it is not organic. Yes, organic meat (or "free-range, pesticide free") is available but unless the cattle, sheep or other animals are fed organic grains and hay then of course any contaminants in those food sources will end up in the tissues of the animals.
So we have to consider the "toxic load" of a high meat diet as meat animals (as a food source) concentrate the contaminants (even deliberately added chemicals like hormones and anti-parasite drugs). The more your dog or cat eats meat the higher the toxins absorbed.
A further complication is feeding raw bones (or cooked, makes no difference) because of the high lead and other heavy metal content. The chief concern is with lead, mercury, & cadmium-all poisonous metals. Lead is the chief problem as decades of driving automobiles using leaded gasoline spewed the element lead into our environment all over the country. It is in the soil and water and taken up by plants and eventually deposited in the bones of animals (cattle, sheep, etc.) that eat plants as their food. It will take centuries for the lead to work itself out of the soil and end up in the sea. Therefore, feeding large quantities of bones will expose your pet to high lead levels. This is the reason for using a calcium supplement as described in our discussion on calcium supplements. If the supplement is from bones, they are from animals that did not grow up in the US where lead is high.
For more discussion of this topic, see my book, edition 3, in which there are specific recipes you can use for prepare a natural diet using raw meat but supplemented with safe calcium sources.

http://www.drpitcairn.com/pdfs/calcium.pdf


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kara, 
The bone meal powder I use is one of the ones that is recommended in Pitcairn's book. I think it is by Solid Gold. I just use a bit of it. On one of the raw feeding boards I read said that if the dogs' stool is too black and tarry then they need more bone meal/calcium. That was happening with the girls and it stopped with the bone meal. I was adding a small amount to each meal. That's when I serve them the beef version of the raw food. When I feed the beef heart/chicken or just the chicken version they don't need it because they get the bone from the chicken. 
Deciding on a new diet is hard because there are so many different canine diets out there and each author/vet insists his or hers is appropriate. For myself, I read books, talked to people, did research just like you are doing and I also looked at my own lifestyle, my available time for cooking and decided to go with a prepared, frozen raw diet. It works well for me, my girls are thriving, they LIKE the food and are healthy. Sedona's weight is going down, and no more tear stains on either one of them, so I'm happy.  

Susan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks, Susan

What about the Lead, Arsenic and Mercury in it? On the link I put, it has the ratings for Solid Gold. Would it be considered safe for human consumption?

I'm happy to hear your girls are thriving! I will start Pitcairn's book tonight, and hopefully that will answer some of my questions and concerns. I'm not real comfortable with the lead and arsenic  Even in super small doses, those are big, scary words.

But the important thing is, the girls are thriving! I've already noticed a difference in Gucci in a week! She has alot more energy and is more playful since I cut out all commercial dog foods/treats. Its amazing.

I haven't ran into the dark stools yet, but we do treat w/ alot of cheese/cottage cheese/yogurt...so maybe that is keeping her calcium up. I would like to work more in via veggies. Calcium seems to be one of the most crucial nutrients to keep stable!

I'm learning so much researching all this  And it is a bit overwhelming, especially when I run into so much conflicting information. argh.

Thanks so much!
Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's what it says about the Solid Gold:

Solid Gold Bonemeal is an excellent source of naturally balanced calcium and phosphorus, often used for brood bitches and queens during pregnancy and nursing, and for growing puppies and kittens up to one year old to assist skeletal development. Made from USDA approved bovine bone and is *certified free from heavy metal contaminents such as lead, mercury, and arsenic*. Bonemeal is often recommended for older dogs, to fortify the reserves of calcium and phosphorus in their bones, which deplete with age.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Okay! What is odd, is that On Dr. Pitcairn's website the PDF file lists all the recommended "bone meals" and has the levels of lead, arsenic and other things on the right hand column.

http://www.drpitcairn.com/pdfs/calcium.pdf

Scroll down to Page 4 and it has the specs on Solid Gold.

I'm not saying its right or wrong? Who knows! lol But just that its there? Maybe this is an old file and it no longer contains it.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Since we are talking about Calcium, If anyone's interested...here is the official Agricultural list on Calcium levels in veggies. Pretty cool!

*Calcium content of Raw Vegetables*

U.S. Department of Agriculture, Agricultural Research Service. 1999. USDA Nutrient Database for Standard Reference, Release 13. Nutrient Data Laboratory Home Page These are values representative for vegetables collected from across the country; precise values will vary somewhat between regions.
Raw Vegetable Scientific name Calcium content,
mg per 1 cup Total weight
grams per 1 cup Alfalfa sprouts _Medicago sativa_ 10 33Arrowhead _Sagittaria latifolia_ 1.0 10Asparagus _Asparagus officinalis_ 28 134Mung bean sprouts _Vigna radiata_ 13 104Snap beans
(green or yellow) _Phaseolus vulgaris_ 41 110Beet greens _Beta vulgaris_ 46 38Borage _Borago officinalis_ 83 89Broccoli _Brassica oleracea_ Florets _(Botrytis Group)_ 34 71 Leaves 24 50 Stalks 40 85 Whole plant 42 88Cabbage, green _Brassica oleracea
(Capitata Group)_ 42 89Cabbage, red _Brassica oleracea
(Capitata Group)_ 45 89Chinese cabbage, pak choi _Brassica rapa
(Chinensis Group)_ 74 70Chinese cabbage, pe-tsai _Brassica rapa
(Pekinensis Group)_ 58 76Savoy cabbage _Brassica oleracea
(Capitata Group)_ 24 70Carrots _Daucus carota_ Chopped 34128 Grated 30 110 Strips or Slices 33 122Cauliflower _Brassica oleracea
(Botrytis Group)_ 22 100Celeriac _Apium graveolens_ 68 154Celery _Apium graveolens_ Diced 48 120 Strips 50 124Chard, Swiss _Beta vulgaris (Cicla Group)_ 18 36Chicory Greens _Cichorium intybus_ 180 180Chives (per tablespoon) _Allium schoenoprasum_ 2 3Collard Greens _Brassica oleracea
(Acephala Group)_ 52 36Coriander (cilantro) 30 46Cress, Garden _Lepidium sativum_ 40 50Dandelion Greens _Taraxacum officinale_ 103 55Dock _Rumex spp._ 58 133Eggplant _Solanum malongena_ 5.7 82Endive _Cichorium endivia_ 26 50Jerusalem Artichoke _Helianthus tuberosus_ 21 155Kale _Brassica oleracea
(Acephala Group) _90 67Kale, Scotch _Brassica napus
(Pabularia Group)_ 137 37Kohlrabi _Brassica oleracea
(Gongylodes Group_ 32 135Lambsquarter _Chenopodium album_ 309 100Lettuce, Butterhead _Lactuca sativa_ 18 55Lettuce, Cos, Romaine _Lactuca sativa_ 20 56Lettuce, Iceberg _Lactuca sativa_ 10 55Lettuce, Looseleaf _Lactuca sativa_ 38 56Mustard Greens _Brassica juncea_ 58 56Mustard Spinach _Brassica rapa
(Perviridis Group)_ 315 150New Zeland Spinach _Tetragonia tetragonioides_ 32 56Okra _Abelmoschus esculentus_ 81 100Parsley _Petroselinum crispum_ 83 60Parsnips _Pastinaca sativa_ 47 133Peas, Edible Pods _Pisum sativum_ Chopped 42 98 Whole 27 63Peas, Green _Pisum sativum_ 36 145Peppers, Sweet
(red,green,yellow) _Capsicum annuum_ 13 149Pumpkin _Cucurbita spp._ Canned 64 245 Flesh 24 116 Flowers 13 39 Leaves 15 39Purslane _Portulaca oleracea_ 2843 Radishes _Raphanus sativus_ 28 116Radish Seed Sprouts _Raphanus sativus_ 19 38Rutabagas _Brassica napus
(Napobrassica Group) _66 140Salsify _Tragopogon porrifolius_ 80 133Spinach _Spinacia oleracea_ 30 30Squash _Cucurbita spp._ Summer 23 113 Winter 36 116 Zucchini 23 110Turnips _Brassica rapa
(Rapifera Group)_ 39 130Turnip Greens _Brassica rapa
(Rapifera Group)_ 104 55Watercress _Nasturtium officinale_ 40 34


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

When I was home cooking for my liver disease dog, I was told to supplement with crushed eggshells (preferably organic) for calcium. After you remove the egg and they're dried out, you can put them in the oven at 350 for 20 minutes. After they are cool, use a coffee grinder to make a fine powder. I don't think I used very much, maybe 1/8 teaspoon a day or less. However, I have no idea if eggshells are safer than bone meal. You'd have to ask your vet or do some research.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the idea, Jeanne. I have read a little about it and will look into it too,

I have to be careful not to OVER supplement the Calcium, as that has a whole gamut of potential disasters. I just have to find the fine line. Everyone has a different notion of how much a dog needs. lol, 

I need a tylenol! haha

Kara


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok I just bought a sweet potato... I think. 
It said yam but it looked like S.P. 

Now what? Do I nuke it, raw, how should I present this bad boy? HA


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL Melissa..

Hmm..?? Gosh, why not try it raw first? It has the most nutrients that way, if that doesnt' work....cook it.

If that doesnt' work, freeze it! 

Gucci won't touch a sweet potato, but I'm going to freeze it and see if that makes it palatable, If not.....I give up.

Kara


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's a sign but I decided to cut up a bunch of vegies and some meat to steam and mix in with their kibble. Well, I decided what an easier way to do it than the mandoline. I thought to myself this sweet potato is pretty big I will be ok without the finger guard. Wrong!!! :brick: LOL thank god my thumb was turned to the side and the blade hit it straight on. My finger nail seemed to stop it from going any farther. No real damage just some bleeding. I might have to start outsoursing for my health ound:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Anne! I almost did the same thing. Those things are hard to cut. 

I did a taste test. I gave them some raw, it was funny watching them carry around a chunk of potato, they didn't know what to do with it. Then they started eating it. I video taped it, since I a dork and thats what I do. 

Then I cooked some and they ate it SO fast. Sweet Po's are popular here!!!   

Anne, I hope you are ok! Thats why I don't cook. I barely know my way around the grocery store.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Mirabel likes the raw sweet potato but my other dogs don't. They are in the process of going through everyones bowls and picking out the stuff they like and then switching haha. I have the biggest mess on my floor right now of the stuff they decided they didn't like. And I thought my son was a messy eater!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It is funny because I have only done yams (orange inside) for the family, but I went out and bought sweet potatoes (white inside) to try to dehydrate for easy training treats for the dogs. Oh my gosh, they all love them!

So, I guess I can finally use both!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Maddie *loves* sweet potatoes. But she likes them cooked the best. I just mash a little into her food. She also likes the Trader Joes sweet potato fries. They're just strips of raw sweet potato in a bag. I nuke them until they're almost cooked, then freeze them when the weather is hot for a treat.

The real question is "what doesn't she like?" ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jeanne, her brother Bandit is here this week. I suspect he may also be the same as Maddie, liking everything. He's enjoying the chew treats that my dogs won't touch. (Now I just hope his family doesn't find him to be difficult when he gets back home.)


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, I *LOVE* Bandit!! He's such a cutie-pie! I'm jealous, Kimberly.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

For the sweet potato/yams(I know there's a technical difference but I use the names interchangably and usually buy the orange ones): I stab them a few times with a fork, microwave them whole for just a few minutes (not so long that they get mushy and are hard to cube), let them cool a little, cut into cubes, spread them out on a cookie sheet or something, and freeze them. Once they are frozen, I dump them in a ziploc bag and store in the freezer.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, that answers a question we had today, DAJsMom. We wondered if the yams were OK to do too. Now we know!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

And Jeanne, if you want to come over tomorrow (Fri) and see him, feel free.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> And Jeanne, if you want to come over tomorrow (Fri) and see him, feel free.


Ooooohhhhh.....maybe I will. I'll PM you and see if our schedules match.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG I gave the dogs some veggies tonight and my big dog is about to gas me out of the house!!! Thank God I have a second floor or I might have to go to a hotel for the night. No more for him!!!!! uke:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

anneks said:


> OMG I gave the dogs some veggies tonight and my big dog is about to gas me out of the house!!! Thank God I have a second floor or I might have to go to a hotel for the night. No more for him!!!!! uke:


LOL!
Yeahhh...There are a few veggies that give them gas! I was planning on trying cabbage on the next round, I wonder how bad the gas will be with that.

The good thing is, the gas seems to stop once they get used to a new food.

Gucci got really bad gas on Purina Pro Plan......shewy! But it calmed down after a few weeks.

Sorry about the cut too! I'm a big uber clutz in the kitchen, I always have some type of cut or burn on my hands.

Kara


----------

